

Digital Enhancement Of Amateur Plane Crash Site Footage In Smolensk - mmphosis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEx7HL4H5yk

======
varjag
Let me just say, none of what is claimed in the subtitles is actually audible
in the presented recording. The only recognizable part is "ни хуя себе", and
contrary to subtitles it's not "we'll never get away with this" but loosely
along the lines of "fuck me harder".

------
yread
There is quite a long discussion about it here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:2010_Polish_Air_Force_Tu-1...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:2010_Polish_Air_Force_Tu-154_crash)

There is a lot of healthy skepticism and some debunking of wrong translations

------
alexb17
What was the point of this on HN? Conspiracy theories are down the hall, third
on the left. We saw a seriously wobbly, low quality video, something inaudible
spoken in a foreign language and that's about it.

------
MikeCapone
Can anyone provide context for this? I know this is the presidential plane
crash, but what am I supposed to understand from looking at this? Some
conspiracy to kill survivors?

~~~
varjag
That, and probably an assumption that the whole plane crash thing was carried
out by Russians. There is a tiny fraction of Polish populace who find that
more comfortable than the idea of accident caused by excessive frugality
combined with incompetence.

